# Help! Leaves turning white near crowns



## AdamD (Aug 29, 2013)

Recently (the past three days) the most actively growing leaves in both my paphs and phrags have been turning a lighter and lighter yellow. They've been exposed to very high temps (100F+) for a brief period, could it be that plus high light (2500 fc)? Also used a light application of physan a few days ago. Will posts pics later. I brought them in, under 400w HPS while the heat wave is in full swing. Any guesses? Sunburn?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 29, 2013)

The bleaching is most likely caused by some combination of the factors you listed above. Heat stress, high light or the physan plus heat combo.

Heat over 100 F is harmful to majority of Paphs. 

If the plants are trying to grow very fast, which heat stimulates, and they outstrip (grow faster than) their ability to move nutrients around, you can get bleached zones. 

Now that you have them slightly cooler, fertilize the plants, but don't use a concentrated solution, keep using the solution you had been using. The bleaching should stop, and the already white areas may disappear. Sometimes they don't, not much you can do, but wait for new leaves to grow.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow! The Iron Chef-Paph battle!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm far from being an expert, but perhaps in combination with lower temps, foliar feeding might help as well. I don't foliar feed often, but when I do it's really simple. I mix up the ferts at the same rate I do for regular feeding, put it in the mister bottle, and spray, spray, spray, spray, spray. Some nutrients are absorbed well through foliar feeding, others aren't, but at low concentrations, I can say for sure that I've never seen any negative effects, so it's worth a try?


----------



## limuhead (Aug 30, 2013)

I did the same thing with Physan a while back. Now that my Phrags have tiger stripes. Phrag Maudiae anyone?


----------



## AdamD (Aug 30, 2013)

Thaks to all for the suggestions. No further damage has been done, and I do believe heat played a major factor, my delenatiis showed no signs of stress, Roth just minimal signs...


----------

